#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-02-02
<Christoffer> Hallå allesammans
<Christoffer> allting bra med er?
<HakanS> Hej Christoffer
<HakanS> Mötet börjar strax. Måste fixa en grej först.
<peetra> ?
<peetra> Jag hade tänkt skriva in föreslagna tider i minuter att anvädna per punkt, allt tar så himla länge på dessa möten. Eller iallafall så känns det så:)
<fdsvensson> ?
<Christoffer> låter smart
<peetra> Ja, som det står att borde göras i mötesriktlinjerna nånstans. :)
<fdsvensson> är inte det lite sent påkommet?
<HakanS> Så. Då startar jag mötet
<HakanS> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Feb  2 18:35:49 2011 UTC.  The chair is HakanS. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<peetra> Jag är ritkigt stolt över att jag komihåg mötet. :P
<HakanS> Hej och välkomna till loco-mötet
<HakanS> Innan vi drar igång mötet ber jag alla som ännu inte gjort det, att läsa mötesreglerna
<HakanS> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/Riktlinjer
<HakanS> Vilka är här för att närvara vid mötet? Ange gärna ert launchpad-id.
<peetra> _o/
<HakanS> HakanS samma på LP
<Christoffer> christoffer-holmstedt
<fdsvensson> fd.svensson
<gusnan> gusnan, samma på LP
<LaoTzu> o/
<forslan> forslan
<siron> siron
<RMcGirr83> !poke peetra
<tumba25> här
<RMcGirr83> :P
<HakanS> Punkt 1. Val av mötesordförande.
<peetra> HakanS, Kicka RMcGirr83
<RMcGirr83> for what?
<HakanS> Var vänliga att lämna förslag.
<Christoffer> HakanS
<fdsvensson> andol
<peetra> Jag föreslår HakanS
<HakanS> Inga mer förslag?
<LaoTzu> Nej.
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi välja HakanS till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi välja HakanS till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> +0
<peetra> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from peetra
<fdsvensson> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from fdsvensson
<Christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Christoffer
<gusnan> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from gusnan
<tumba25> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from tumba25
<forslan> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from forslan
<peetra> fän vad jobbig logbot. :/
<siron> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from siron
<LaoTzu> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from LaoTzu
<HakanS> #agreed HåkanS är vald till mötesordförande
<HakanS> Punkt 2. Val av protokollförare.
<HakanS> Var vänliga att lämna förslag.
<fdsvensson> Peetra
<HakanS> Peetra
<tumba25> Christoffer
<peetra> +1 för Christoffer. :D
<HakanS> Inga mer förslag?
<siron> Peetra
<HakanS> Rösta genom att skriva Peetra eller Christoffer
<Christoffer> +0
<fdsvensson> Christoffer
<peetra> Christoffer
<tumba25> Christoffer:
<gusnan> Christoffer,
<HakanS> Christoffer
<LaoTzu> Peetra
<HakanS> #agreed Christoffer är vald till protokollförare
<siron> Christoffer
<HakanS> Punkt 3. Godkännande av protokoll från senaste mötet
<HakanS> Mötesprotokoll http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=251&t=52629
<fdsvensson> -0
<LaoTzu> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from LaoTzu
<peetra> +0
<tumba25> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from tumba25
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<meetingology> Voting still open on: Kan vi välja HakanS till mötesordförande?
<forslan> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from forslan
<Christoffer> =) fel omröstning
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi välja HakanS till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Votes for:7 Votes against:1 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> +1
<Christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Christoffer
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<gusnan> +0
<fdsvensson> +0
<forslan> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from forslan
<LaoTzu> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from LaoTzu
<siron> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from siron
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<meetingology> Votes for:5 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS> Punkt 4. Tidpunkt för nästa möte.
<HakanS> Föreslaget Onsdagen den 16:e februari 19:30 - 21:30
<HakanS> Synpunkter på detta?
<peetra> Föreslår en timme senare, men datumet är bra.
<Christoffer> ja det blir bra...korta ner mötet en timme och senarelägg en timme
<HakanS> 20:30 - 21:30
<HakanS> ?
<fdsvensson> GÃ¥r inte korta ner
<Christoffer> HakanS: Ja
<peetra> KLart att det går, man slutar då det tar slut!
<LaoTzu> Alltså, vi har hållit på 30 min och inte kommit nånstans. Hinns något med på en timme?
<fdsvensson> Det har redan gått en halvtimme :p
<HakanS> Kommer vi igenom dagens punkter så räcker 1 timma.
<Christoffer> Vi starta sent...och första punkterna får vi mer och mer rutin på så de går snabbare och snabbare
<LaoTzu> Så... rösta för datumet?
<fdsvensson> Fixa innan mötet!
<HakanS> #vote Nästa möte 16/2 20:30 - 21:30
<meetingology> Please vote on: Nästa möte 16/2 20:30 - 21:30
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Christoffer
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<peetra> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from peetra
<gusnan> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from gusnan
<fdsvensson> +1
<LaoTzu> +0
<meetingology> +1 received from fdsvensson
<tumba25> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from tumba25
<LaoTzu> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from LaoTzu
<forslan> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from forslan
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Nästa möte 16/2 20:30 - 21:30
<meetingology> Votes for:7 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS> Punkt 5. Vilka får delta och vilka får rösta på Svenska Ubuntu gemenskapens möten?
<HakanS> Förslag: Alla har rätt att delta på mötena med närvaro-, yttrande- och förslagsrätt dock ej rösträtt.
<HakanS> Medlmmar i Launchpad-gruppen https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-se har närvaro-, yttrande- och förslagsrätt samt rösträtt.
<HakanS> Synpunkter?
<Christoffer> !
<fdsvensson> !
<peetra> !
<HakanS> Christoffer har ordet.
<LaoTzu> Jag måste tyvärr redan lämna mötet.
<LaoTzu> Kanske kommer in igen senare om ni är kvar.
<Christoffer> Jag la förslaget men vet inte hur stort behovet är att specificera detta.
<Christoffer> Vad tycker ni?
<Christoffer> slut
 * HakanS tackar LaoTzu för deltagandet.
<HakanS> fdsvensson har ordet.
<HakanS> !
<fdsvensson> Jag anser att alla ska ha rösträtt nu när vi är så få
<Christoffer> +
<HakanS> fdsvensson: Är du klar?
<fdsvensson> Klar, förlåt
<HakanS> Replik Christoffer
<Christoffer> Det kan jag känna ibland också. Det enda problemet jag ser med det är att de som vill kan logga in på flera datorer och man har inget sätt att se till att var och en röstar endast en gång.
<fdsvensson> ?
<Christoffer> detta kanske inte är så aktuellt men värt en tanke.
<Christoffer> slut
<fdsvensson> +
<HakanS> Peetra har ordet.
<peetra> Då tanken med Launhpad från högre instans är att man ska delta aktivt, typ hitta fem buggar om dan
<peetra> Då tanken med Launhpad från högre instans är att man ska delta aktivt, typ hitta fem buggar om dan
<peetra> så var det kanske inte så bra ändå?
<peetra> Nu har ubuntu-se en massa inaktiva medlemmar där på LP med liksom. :P
<peetra> Så alla som ids masa sig till möten ska kunna få påverka med röst.
<peetra> (Jag har ändrat åsikt sedan två veckor tillbaka)
<fdsvensson> +
<peetra> Vi får ta ställning till eventuella "chefspositions"omröstningar senare vid behov
<peetra> KLAR
<HakanS> HakanS har ordet.
<HakanS> Man kan dra paralleller till en förening.
<HakanS> Där har medlemmarna rösträtt på mötena.
<HakanS> LoCots medlemmar är de som finn i vårt Launchpad-team.
<HakanS> *finns
<HakanS> Därför anser jag att enbart de som är medlemmar ska ha rösträtt. Däremot får alla som vill delta på mötet.
<HakanS> Klar.
<peetra> !
<HakanS> Peetra har ordet.
<Christoffer> replik från fdsvensson
<Christoffer> tidigare
<peetra> HåkanS borde du inte jäva dig från det här, då det är du som godkänner/avslår medlemskap där?
<HakanS> Förlåt.
<HakanS> Replik fdsvensson
<HakanS> +
<fdsvensson> Man kan ha olika nick på Launchpad också, sedan det som Peetra säger stämmer bra med diskussionerna som går där nu
<fdsvensson>  Klar för nu
<Christoffer> !
<HakanS> Replik till Peetra: Jag godkänner alla som vill bli medlemmar i vårt launchpad-team.
<fdsvensson> +
<pelleve> o/
<HakanS> Teamet var tidigare ett öppet team, men har ändrats till att man måste ansöka. Det är en bugg i LP som förhoppningsvis fixas snart.
<HakanS> Christoffer har ordet
<HakanS> Sedan replik från fdsvensson
<Christoffer> Jag känner det rätt självklart att endast medlemmar ska ha rösträtt i en förening. Precis som denna. Däremot känner jag att vi fortfarande är i uppstartsfasen och för få för att fatta ett sådant beslut idag.
<Christoffer> Jag är redo att rösta.
<Christoffer> slut
<HakanS> Replik fdsvensson
<fdsvensson> UC kommer inte att gilla att vi har många på LP som ingenting gör
<fdsvensson> Klar
<pelleve> o/
<pelleve> !
<HakanS> pelleve har ordet. Sedan omröstning.
<pelleve> pelleve tillika viper har en ordningsfråga
<pelleve> är + = applåd och + = bu
<pelleve> ?*- = bu
<Christoffer> + är begäran om replik
<HakanS> + betyder att man vill ha replik
<pelleve> +
<HakanS> Replik pelleve
<pelleve> klart Tack!
<HakanS> #vote Ska endast medlemmar i Launchpad-gruppen https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-se ha rösträtt på loco-möte?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Ska endast medlemmar i Launchpad-gruppen https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-se ha rösträtt på loco-möte?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<fdsvensson> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from fdsvensson
<forslan> +1
<tumba25> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from tumba25
<meetingology> +1 received from forslan
<peetra> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from peetra
<gusnan> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from gusnan
<Christoffer> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from Christoffer
<pelleve> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from pelleve
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Ska endast medlemmar i Launchpad-gruppen https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-se ha rösträtt på loco-möte?
<meetingology> Votes for:2 Votes against:4 Abstentions:2
<meetingology> Motion denied
<HakanS> Punkt6. Ny Team Contact
<HakanS> Då Pontus har valt att lämna posten som TC behöver vi komma fram till hur en ersättare ska hittas och när val ska ske.
<HakanS> !
<fdsvensson> !
<HakanS> Jag föreslår att vi inte tar ett nytt val nu, utan kör valet då det är tänkt i april.
<HakanS> klar
<HakanS> fdsvensson har ordet.
<fdsvensson> Jag anse detsamma som HÃ¥kan. Klar.
<peetra> !
<HakanS> peetra har ordet.
<peetra> Finns det folk, som vill ha den rollen? :)  Jag tror att vi sku behöva någon som kommuinicerar med Council
<peetra> och fort och tycker nästan att vem som bara är villig skulle få försöka genast. :P
<peetra> vet ni nån som vill vara TC just nu?
<peetra> KLAR
<fdsvensson> +
<HakanS> replik fdsvensson
<fdsvensson> Förlåt, jag menade !
<HakanS> fdsvensson: Prata på.
<fdsvensson> Sätt Peetra på det, hon är driftig ;)
<HakanS> !
<fdsvensson> klar
<peetra> Nää tack fdsvensson. :)
<HakanS> Pontus har sagt att han sitter kvar till 30/4 om vi inte utlyser ett nyval.
<fdsvensson> +
<HakanS> Ska vi ha ett nytt val nu så blir det bara rörigt.
<HakanS> klar.
<pelleve> !
<HakanS> pelleve har ordet.
<peetra> !
<pelleve> Sker val från de som räcker upp jhanden
<pelleve> eller har vi en valveredning
<pelleve> ? Klar
<HakanS> +
<fdsvensson> +
<HakanS> pelleve: Menar du val av TC?
<pelleve> ja
<HakanS> Vi får se hur vi gör med TC-valet i april.
<HakanS> peetra har ordet.
<peetra> Pontus har bara den titeln, men gör inget längre. Likaså är HakanS tillförordnad
<peetra> TL, så jag anser att båda omröstningarna skulle kunna tidigareläggas.
<peetra> KLAR
<Christoffer> !
<HakanS> replik fdsvensson
<fdsvensson> Jag anser inte att Pontus ska få sitta kvar, men gärna skjuta på valet av ny
<fdsvensson> Klar
<HakanS> Christoffer har ordet.
<Christoffer> Jag anser att vi fortfarande behöver lite lugn och ro ...så håll nyval när det är tänkt i slutet av april.
<fdsvensson> !
<Christoffer> Jag är redo att rösta. Inte göra någonting nu.
<Christoffer> slut
<HakanS> fdsvensson har ordet Sedan röstning.
<fdsvensson> Det är ju rörigt nu, kanske lika bra att få det gjort
<fdsvensson> Klar
<HakanS> #vote Ska vi ha nyval av TC i förtid? D.vs. ny TC innan 1/5?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Ska vi ha nyval av TC i förtid? D.vs. ny TC innan 1/5?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from HakanS
<Christoffer> -1
<pelleve> 0
<meetingology> -1 received from Christoffer
<meetingology> 0 received from pelleve
<peetra> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from peetra
<fdsvensson> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fdsvensson
<tumba25> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from tumba25
<forslan> -1
<gusnan> 0
<meetingology> -1 received from forslan
<meetingology> 0 received from gusnan
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Ska vi ha nyval av TC i förtid? D.vs. ny TC innan 1/5?
<meetingology> Votes for:3 Votes against:3 Abstentions:2
<meetingology> Deadlock
<HakanS> Vi tar upp frågan igen på nästa möte.
<HakanS> Punkt7. Diskussion och beslut om LoCots organisation.
<HakanS> Diskussion har förts i forumet http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=251&t=52371
<HakanS> Synpunkter?
<fdsvensson> !!
<HakanS> fdsvensson har ordet.
<Christoffer> !
<fdsvensson> Jag anser som jag sa tidigare. Vi är få nu, då är det bäst att stora beslut tas tillsammans, inte bara ett fåtal ska bestämma
<fdsvensson> Klar
<HakanS> Christoffer har ordet.
<Christoffer> Sedan ditt förslag HakanS http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=429008#p429008
<Christoffer> har jag inte följt diskussionen. Det känns bara som vi går runt och runt och runt.
<HakanS> !
<Christoffer> Jag är redo att ta ansvar för wikin ...och styra upp den så gott det går...
<Christoffer> samt sätta mig in hur det skulle fungera med eventuell framtida upstream grupp...
<Christoffer> snacka med Daniel Nylander m.fl. som redan är insatt i en del av detta
<Christoffer> sedan får vi se vad liknande initiativ från andra leder till.
<Christoffer> slut
<HakanS> Jag har ordet.
<HakanS> Jag har som sagt lagt ett förslag till organisationsmodell här: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=429008#p429008
<fdsvensson> !
<HakanS> Det är som sagt en modell och ingen plan.
<HakanS> Den visar inte alla arbets- och projektgrupper vi har.
<HakanS> Den viktigaste biten i förslaget är att vi inte ska ha någon vald Loco-team-ledare.
<Christoffer> +
<HakanS> Istället har vi en Loco-ledning som är en administrativ grupp.
<HakanS> Alla loco-beslut ska fattas av medlemmarna på loco-mötena.
<HakanS> klar
<HakanS> replik Christoffer
<fdsvensson> +
<Christoffer> För att förtydliga.
<Christoffer> Självklart är det ingen plan utan en modell.
<Christoffer> Det jag ville ha sagt är att vi har diskuterat detta fram och tillbaka i över en månads tid och jag tror inte vi kommer längre
<Christoffer> det går runt och runt.
<HakanS> +
<Christoffer> Jag känner att jag står väldigt långt ifrån flera andra hur jag ser på svenska ubuntu gemenskapen.
<Christoffer> och hur den ska fungera...samt syssla med.
<Christoffer> Jag anser att organisationsmodell bör bordläggas till slutet av mars. Till förmån för en diskussion om VAD som ska göras.
<Christoffer> *diskussionen om organisationsmodell
<Christoffer> slut
<peetra> +1 på Christoffers förslag.
<HakanS> replik fdsvensson
<fdsvensson> Det är väl inte så svårt, varför komplicera allting. Vill någon starta något= Grupp
<fdsvensson> Sedan får man inte fler angagerade om det räcker med en i en grupp känner agg mot en annan, att stoppa denne från att hjälpa till
<fdsvensson> Ni tänker helt fel där och enligt Ubuntus stadgar är det fel också
<fdsvensson> Klar
<HakanS> Replik från mig.
<HakanS> Orsaken till att det togs fram en organisationsmodell var att det förekom vilda diskussioner och beskyllningar i forumet.
<HakanS> Alltifrån maktfullkomlighet till att det inte finns någon som bestämmer.
<fdsvensson> +
<HakanS> Alternativet till att göra en omorganisation är ju att köra på som förut.
<pelleve> +
<HakanS> Om vi kör på med hur vi har det idag så kommer i alla fall jag att låta loco-mötena ha beslutanderätten i loco-frågor.
<HakanS> klar.
<HakanS> replik fdsvensson.
<fdsvensson> Peetra var före
<peetra> Jag höll bara med Christoffer :) KLART
<HakanS> replik fdsvensson.
<fdsvensson> Det behövs en omorganisation, men inte den föreslagna. Med den föreslagna kommer
<fdsvensson> det verkligen gå åt skogen. Det finns alldeles för många viljor för att 1 i en grupp ska kunna säga nej till
<fdsvensson> en framtida ledare
<fdsvensson> då är det bättre att vi kör på som förut fram till nästa val  Klar
<HakanS> replik pelleve.
<pelleve> Även om vi "kör på" är det för mig viktigare att i detta läget fokusera på "VAD" enligt Christoffer 20:54, omorganisationen är ju inte så långt borta och kanske klarnar i takt med att vi vet VAD som måste göras  KLART
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi rösta?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi rösta?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<fdsvensson> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from fdsvensson
<pelleve> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from pelleve
<gusnan> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from gusnan
<Christoffer> Om vad?
<HakanS> Om förslag till omorganisation eller att behålla dagens.
<Christoffer> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from Christoffer
<peetra> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from peetra
<fdsvensson> Rösta om vi kan rösta?
<forslan> Förtydliga alternativen-1
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi rösta?
<meetingology> Votes for:1 Votes against:2 Abstentions:3
<meetingology> Motion denied
<fdsvensson> Gör om Rätt
<HakanS> #vote Ska vi fortsätta diskutera, nu på mötet, hur organisationen ska se ut?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Ska vi fortsätta diskutera, nu på mötet, hur organisationen ska se ut?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<pelleve> 0
<fdsvensson> -1
<meetingology> 0 received from pelleve
<meetingology> -1 received from fdsvensson
<HakanS> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from HakanS
<gusnan> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from gusnan
<Christoffer> -1
<peetra> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from Christoffer
<meetingology> -1 received from peetra
<forslan> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from forslan
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Ska vi fortsätta diskutera, nu på mötet, hur organisationen ska se ut?
<meetingology> Votes for:0 Votes against:5 Abstentions:2
<meetingology> Motion denied
<HakanS> Då är frågan vad vi gör.
<siron> Dricker kaffe : )
<HakanS> Som jag ser det finns det två alternativ.
<fdsvensson> Det har jag gjort hela tiden och äti t semlor ;)
<HakanS> ORDNING!
<HakanS> Antingen röstar vi om de organisationsförslag som framlagts av mig och Christer, eller så bordlägger vi frågan till nästa möte.
<fdsvensson> bordlägger
<HakanS> Frågan är bara hur många möten vi ska hålla på att diskutera detta.
<HakanS> Så då frågar jag igen.
<Christoffer> !
<fdsvensson> när det finns ett bra alternativ !
<HakanS> Christoffer har ordet.
 * HakanS ber fdsvensson att begära ordet innan han skriver
<Christoffer> Jag föreslår att vi bordlägger frågan till första mötet i april. Med andra ord tidigast 1a april.
<fdsvensson> !  :(
<Christoffer> slut
<peetra> !
<HakanS> fdsvensson har ordet
<fdsvensson> Jag ber om ursäkt Då det bara är ett alternativ. HakanS Alternativ Christoffer vill ju ha det som nu, så tycker jag att vi diskuterar det på Forumet
<fdsvensson> Klar!
<HakanS> Så då frågar jag:
<fdsvensson> Peetra har ordet
<HakanS> #vote Ska vi rösta om organisationförslagen nu, på detta möte?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Ska vi rösta om organisationförslagen nu, på detta möte?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Ska vi rösta om organisationförslagen nu, på detta möte?
<meetingology> Votes for:0 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Deadlock
<HakanS> Förlåt. Peetra har ordet
<peetra> organisationmodell, nuvarande eller kommande borde kunna diskuteras i forumet, då det är bara fram-å-tebaka å det passar nu ett diskussionsfopruym ganska bra för. Om det kommer nåt bra å enkelt så kan mna väl ta det ibruk?
<peetra> KLAR
<HakanS> Så då frågar jag:
<HakanS> #vote Ska vi rösta om organisationförslagen nu, på detta möte?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Ska vi rösta om organisationförslagen nu, på detta möte?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<tumba25> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from tumba25
<fdsvensson> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from fdsvensson
<peetra> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from peetra
<Christoffer> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from Christoffer
<gusnan> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from gusnan
<HakanS> +0
<forslan> -
<forslan> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from forslan
<Christoffer> endast 0 registreras som abstention
<Christoffer> skippa plustecken framför
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Ska vi rösta om organisationförslagen nu, på detta möte?
<meetingology> Votes for:0 Votes against:6 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion denied
<HakanS> Det har föreslagits att vi bordlägger frågan till första mötet i april.
<HakanS> #vote Ska vi bordlägga frågan till första mötet i april?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Ska vi bordlägga frågan till första mötet i april?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from HakanS
<fdsvensson> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fdsvensson
<peetra> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from peetra
<gusnan> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from gusnan
<forslan> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from forslan
<tumba25> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from tumba25
<Christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Christoffer
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Ska vi bordlägga frågan till första mötet i april?
<meetingology> Votes for:3 Votes against:2 Abstentions:2
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS> Vi bordlägger frågan till första mötet i april.
<HakanS> Punkt 8. Kan peetra få server-logi?
<peetra> !
<HakanS> Peetra har ordet.
<peetra> Tack
<peetra> Jag vill inte ha logi, kan BO hemma. ;-)
<peetra> Men login.
<peetra> Jag är orolig över att det inte finns någon
<peetra> serveradmin, som tar tag i allt jobb, som borde göras med forumet.
<peetra> Om jag fick välsignelse av mötet,
<peetra> så skulle det kunna vara lättare att få gå med i gruppen. Jag har inte tänkt jobba med
<peetra> servern direkt, utan forumfilerna. Jag vet inte hur tätt serveradminsena är
<peetra> organiserade, men iallafall inbillar jag mig att kommunikationen och interactionen
<peetra> skulle bli rakare om resten av LoCot VILL ha mig (som serveradmin) med tillgång till forumet.
<peetra> Enklast är att jkag får SSH-login, om de har sådant. ed.
<peetra> Mitt sätt att jobba med forum innebär väldigt lite direkt arbete online, utan
<peetra> jag gör allt som går att göra offsite på min hemmaserver och flyttar sedan upp rubbet
<peetra> då det fungerar.
<peetra> Jag inser väl att detta möte inte kan anses ha bestämmanderätt
<peetra> om vilka verktyg som kan läggas in på servern, men försöka duger väl? ;-P
<fdsvensson> !
<peetra> Så om ni inser vikten av att det görs något med forumet och tror att jag är rätt person att göra det, så rösta för detta förslag.
<peetra> KLAR
<fdsvensson> +
<HakanS> fdsvensson har ordet.
<HakanS> !
<fdsvensson> Varför skulle vi inte kunna rösta om det?
<peetra> +
<peetra> Klart vi kan rösta om phpMyAdmin, men det känns onödigt petigt
<HakanS> peetra och fdsvensson: Klara?
<peetra> Ja
<fdsvensson> Färdig Klar
<HakanS> Peetra har du pratat med Nafallo om detta?
<HakanS> klar
<tumba25> !
<peetra> +
<HakanS> replik peetra
<peetra> Nafallo talade om versionshantering, men ingen har väl gjort något angående det heller? Ingen kan skicka mig de kopior jag vill ha för at kolla hur det blir med våra filer
<peetra> så det skulle på alla sätt vara bäst om jag får hämta dem själv.
<peetra> Jag vill inte prata mer, jag har lagt ner TIMMAR på att prata å ingen har gjort nåt. :(
<peetra> KLART
<HakanS> tumba25 har ordet.
<peetra> inte prata == bara göra. :)
<tumba25> Ville bara säga att Peetra har tät kontakt med Teamet bakom phpBB och har stor vana vid att jobba med den. Hon har också vana vid dom vanligaste versionshanteringssysemen (git och SVN).
<tumba25> Klart
<HakanS> !
<HakanS> Jag anser att detta är en fråga för Serveradmin. med Nafallo i spetsen.
<tumba25> +
<fdsvensson> +
<peetra> +
<HakanS> replik tumba25
<tumba25> Denna Nafallo och den ligan gör ju inget i frågan.
<tumba25> Då måste ju Locot ta något beslut.
<tumba25> Klar
<HakanS> replik fdsvensson
<fdsvensson> är du klar HakanS
<HakanS> klar
<fdsvensson> Det stod att vi skulle rösta om det här på Wikin, ingen har oppunerat sig
<fdsvensson> så då måste det ju vara grönt
<fdsvensson> Klar
<HakanS> replik peetra
<peetra> Jag anser också att detta är en fråga för serveradmins, därför vill jag bli en eftersom det inte finns nån titel för modifierande forumadmin i LoCot =)
<peetra> KLAR
<HakanS> +
<HakanS> Peetra: Vad tycker Nafallo om att du ska få tillgång till servern?
<HakanS> klar
<peetra> Han har inte sagt varken ja eller nej, jag tror inte han inser att det inte finns nån som gör nåt kanske?
<peetra> klar
<HakanS> Snacka med honom igen och förklara läget.
<fdsvensson> +
<tumba25> +
<peetra> Så omröstning med principbeslut kommer inte på frtåganb då?
<peetra> *frågan
<peetra> KLAR
<HakanS> replik fdsvensson
<fdsvensson> Är det så att det är bara En (1) som bestämmer över hela Locot?
<fdsvensson>  Nej, det stod på Wikin att vi skulle rösta om det. Då gör vi så också! Klar
<HakanS> replik tumba25
<tumba25> Som jag förstår så har det snackats med honom flera gånger utan att något händer.
<tumba25> Jag föreslår att mötet röstar om huruvuda mötet kan rösta i frågan.
<tumba25> Eller besluta.
<tumba25> klar
<HakanS> !
<HakanS> Vi kan visserligen rösta om detta. Men eftersom det är de serveransvariga som avgör vilka som ska förtroendet att kunna komma åt servern så har det ju ingen betydelse vad detta möte beslutar.
<tumba25> +
<fdsvensson> +
<HakanS> Peetra: När hade du senast ett snack med Nafallo?
<HakanS> klar
<HakanS> replik tumba25
<tumba25> Dom serveransvariga visar ju inget intresse i frågan. Kanske dags att fundera på att byta serveransvariga, så dyrt är det inte att ha en server. Mötet borde ju kunna ta ett principbeslut att skicka till dom.
<tumba25> klar
<HakanS> replik fdsvensson
 * HakanS undrar om Christoffer kan ta över ordförandeklubban en stund?
<Christoffer> Nej, tyvärr.
<fdsvensson> Exakt, vi kan ta ett beslut om att vi godkänner Peetra. Om Nafallo godkänner henne är det ju bara att köra på. Beslutet taget Klar!
<HakanS> Då röstar vi.
<fdsvensson> om vad
<siron> +1 peetra
<HakanS> #vote Kan Peetra be att få bli serveradmin?
<meetingology`> Please vote on: Kan Peetra be att få bli serveradmin?
<meetingology`> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology`> +1 received from HakanS
<fdsvensson> +1
<meetingology`> +1 received from fdsvensson
<tumba25> +1
<meetingology`> +1 received from tumba25
<peetra> 0
<gusnan> +1
<meetingology`> 0 received from peetra
<meetingology`> +1 received from gusnan
<pelleve> +1
<meetingology`> +1 received from pelleve
<Christoffer> +1
<meetingology`> +1 received from Christoffer
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology`> Voting ended on: Kan Peetra be att få bli serveradmin?
<meetingology`> Votes for:6 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology`> Motion carried
<peetra> !
<HakanS> peetra har ordet.
<peetra> Jag tycker inte om att det röstades om jag kan få be om att bli det.
<peetra> Men jag tolkar iallafall detta som att jag har ert stöd att verkligen vara serveradmin?
<peetra> KLAR
<fdsvensson> !
<pelleve> +
<fdsvensson> Vi röstade FÖR att Peetra ska bli Serveradm. KLAR!
<tumba25> +
<peetra> Vi kan säkert avsluta mötet nu. Eller hur? Det tog länge, men vi avhandle massa punkter iallafall. :)
<tumba25> Det är flera som vill ha ordet.
<HakanS> replik fdsvensson
<peetra> Jag trycker vi kan ta ordet fritt, då ordföranden måste gå"nånstans.
<fdsvensson> Vi röstade FÖR att Peetra ska bli Serveradm. KLAR!
<HakanS> Ja, jag behöver lämna datorn nu.
<pelleve> instämmer med fdsvensson
<HakanS> Jag förklarar mötet avslutat.
<HakanS> #endmeeting
<meetingology`> Meeting ended Wed Feb  2 21:21:45 2011 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology`> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-se-mote/2011/ubuntu-se-mote.2011-02-02-18.35.moin.txt
<siron> peetra verkar glöd hett på uppgiften. Så varför den byråkrati.
<Christoffer> Tack för idag
<HakanS> Ordet är fritt
<peetra> Tack ska ni ha. :)
<tumba25> Håkan har inte tid så då är mötet avslutat. Tjusigt.
<peetra> Behöver Christoffer en logfil?
<Christoffer> peetra: ska se
<Christoffer> Nej, min logg verkar ha loggat allt =)
<siron> Den svenska arbetsförmedlingen arbetar på samma sätt. Är folk taggade på jobb, åsidosätts dem.
<Christoffer> Tack för idag
<Christoffer> Ses!
<fdsvensson> Hare'
#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-02-03
<HakanS> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Feb  3 11:20:10 2011 UTC.  The chair is HakanS. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<HakanS|> Hej
<HakanS> #topic Val av mötesordförande
<meetingology> TOPIC: Val av mötesordförande
<HakanS> Förslag?
<HakanS|> HakanS
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi välja HakanS till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi välja HakanS till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<HakanS|> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS|
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi välja HakanS till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Votes for:2 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS> #topic Val av sekreterare
<meetingology> TOPIC: Val av sekreterare
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi välja sekreterare?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi välja sekreterare?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from HakanS
<HakanS|> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS|
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi välja sekreterare?
<meetingology> Votes for:1 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS> #topic Vem ska göra vad?
<meetingology> TOPIC: Vem ska göra vad?
<HakanS> Jag kan
<HakanS> #action HakanS gör en folder
<meetingology> ACTION: HakanS gör en folder
<HakanS|> #action Jag kan göra det
<meetingology> ACTION: Jag kan göra det
<HakanS> #idea Vi kan gör en bok.
<HakanS> #agreed Så gör vi
<HakanS> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Feb  3 11:44:33 2011 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-se-mote/2011/ubuntu-se-mote.2011-02-03-11.20.moin.txt
<HakanS> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Feb  3 12:24:54 2011 UTC.  The chair is HakanS. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<HakanS> #topic Val av mötesordförande
<meetingology> TOPIC: Val av mötesordförande
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi 1?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi 1?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi 1?
<meetingology> Votes for:1 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi 2?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi 2?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from HakanS
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi 2?
<meetingology> Votes for:0 Votes against:1 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion denied
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi 3?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi 3?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from HakanS
<HakanS> #endvote
<HakanS> #topic Val av B
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi 4?
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi 3?
<meetingology> Votes for:0 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Deadlock
<meetingology> TOPIC: Val av B
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi 4?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi 4?
<meetingology> Votes for:1 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Feb  3 12:33:47 2011 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-se-mote/2011/ubuntu-se-mote.2011-02-03-12.24.moin.txt
<HakanS> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Feb  3 12:35:07 2011 UTC.  The chair is HakanS. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi 1?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi 1?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from HakanS
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi 1?
<meetingology> Votes for:0 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Deadlock
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi 2?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi 2?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi 2?
<meetingology> Votes for:1 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi 3?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi 3?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from HakanS
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi 3?
<meetingology> Votes for:0 Votes against:1 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion denied
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi 4?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi 4?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from HakanS
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi 5?
<meetingology> Voting still open on: Kan vi 4?
<HakanS> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from HakanS
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi 4?
<meetingology> Votes for:0 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Deadlock
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> No vote in progress
<HakanS> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Feb  3 12:38:23 2011 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-se-mote/2011/ubuntu-se-mote.2011-02-03-12.35.moin.txt
#ubuntu-se-mote 2012-02-01
<christoffer> Hej scarleo
<christoffer> Inte många andra här...jag antar att du är här för medlemsmötet
<scarleo> hej, tänkte mest kola vad det skulle handla om
<scarleo> kolla*
<christoffer> ok...trevligt att du ville komma tyvärr tror jag inte det blir något möte eftersom det bara är du och jag
<scarleo> :)
<scarleo> ok
<christoffer> väldigt svalt intresse har det varit de senaste 2 månaderna
<scarleo> trist med så dålig uppslutning
<christoffer> så syftet med de verkar ha försvunnit =/
<christoffer> hur kom fick du information om detta möte förresten?
<scarleo> hur är ubuntu-se i övrigt, är det några engagerade?
<christoffer> *- kom
<christoffer> Jodå, det är mycket fart i forumet och i IRC-kanalen
<christoffer> #ubuntu-se
<scarleo> från hemsidan
<christoffer> men tyvärr har vi inte så många gemensamma projekt igång för tillfället
<scarleo> tänkte mer på de projekt som drivs, jag kan nog vara intresserad av att engagera mig lite
<scarleo> ok
<christoffer> jag har många projekt som ligger och väntar
<christoffer> men just nu är det primära att komma igång med "Videoguider"
<scarleo> ok, finns det någon handlingsplan?
<scarleo> jag kan nog göra ett par guider
<christoffer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Videoguider
<christoffer> Där är det vi har idag
<christoffer> framsidan är tyvärr inte uppdaterad nyligen
<christoffer> vi hade en handlingsplan i höstas mer eller mindre
<christoffer> tyvärr sprack den och sedan har det varit lite dött
<christoffer> Jag ska spela in några filmer i helgen tänkte jag
<christoffer> lördag och söndag
<christoffer> komma igång igen
<christoffer> jag spelade inte 2 förra våren sedan 2 i september
<scarleo> ok, så hur går vi tillväga? Är det bara att sätta igång? Hur vet man vilka som ingen börjat på?
<christoffer> nu under hösten har vi försökt komma fram till hur vi kan göra det mer professionellt
<christoffer> Det är ingen annan som har något igång nu
<christoffer> Under hösten har vi letat program
<christoffer> som man kan använda för inspelning
<christoffer> och det bästa som finns nu är desktoprecorder
<scarleo> Ok, vad har du använt tidigare?
<scarleo> ok
<scarleo> ja det har jag använt också
<christoffer> bara för video då
<scarleo> ja
<christoffer> sedan audacity bredvid för ljud
<christoffer> och sedan synkat ihop med OpenShot
<scarleo> ok
<scarleo> hur långa ska de vara?
<christoffer> under hösten har vi tagit fram lite planer på att använda Blender för att sätta ihop snyggare övergångar och en sjysst layout på mellansekvenser
<christoffer> alltifrån några minuter till så länge som krävs
<christoffer> är det ett kort tips så räcker oftast 1 - 3 minuter
<christoffer> är det lite mer avancerat så krävs oftast 10 - 20 minuter
<scarleo> ok, men det är en film per ämne på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Videoguider/F%C3%B6rslag ?
<christoffer> jag ställer alltid frågan "hur länge skulle jag vilja lyssna på detta"
<scarleo> sant :)
<christoffer> nej det är det inte
<christoffer> har du något favoritprogram du använder?
<scarleo> til inspelning menar du eller allmänt?
<christoffer> då kan ju en serie inom det programmet vara en start
<christoffer> allmänt
<christoffer> alltså...om du gillar att rita i Inkscape så kanske en kom-igång serie för nybörjar på 10 * 10 minuter kan vara en start där
<scarleo> ok, ja det är en hel del, eclipse, bluefish mycket för javaprogrammering och webb
<christoffer> perfekt
<christoffer> jag ser inget hinder att man under detta projekt även gör filmer om programmering
<christoffer> är du aktiv inom Ubuntu och utvecklar skickar in buggrapporter?
<christoffer> använder launchpad?
<scarleo> buggrapporter har det blivit en del men ingen utveckling för Ubuntu än
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> DÃ¥ kan ju en film om hur man skickar in en buggrapport vara en film
<scarleo> absolut
<scarleo> vad gör jag med filmerna när de är klara?
<christoffer> Jag har så satans många filmer jag vill spela in så jag vet inte vart jag ska börja
<scarleo> skickar till dig?
<christoffer> jag har använt youtube tidigare
<scarleo> :)
<christoffer> nej
<scarleo> ok, youtube
<christoffer> vi har inte publicerat någon film än "från projektet" så vi har inte satt ihop några rutiner för det
<scarleo> ok
<christoffer> men det viktiga jag känner är att alla som är med och skapar får sitt namn tydligt med(om man vill det)...
<christoffer> tidigare tänkte jag mig att alla publicera under eget konto på
<christoffer> youtube/vimeo
<christoffer> sedan har vi en samlingssida där vi publicerar allting
<christoffer> http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/
<christoffer> lite som den
<scarleo> ok
<scarleo> har ni någon marknadsföringsplan också? VErkar t.ex. lite dött från Twitter-kontot
<scarleo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Marknadsforing är helt tom också
<christoffer> Jo, det mesta är nere nu ...jag försökte få igång hemsidan och lägga fokus på den
<christoffer> men Håkan S som är Team leader och ansvarig för hemsidan
<christoffer> har förlorat sitt jobb och har varit väldigt frånvarande senaste månaden
<christoffer> målet med hemsidan är att få dit mer användarmaterial
<scarleo> känns som en ganska viktig bit, att det fins ordentligt med info och inte ser dött ut
<christoffer> typ svenska bloggar om Ubuntu
<christoffer> mmm
<christoffer> verkligen
<christoffer> det är det första jag tänker på
<christoffer> när jag hittar nya projekt
<scarleo> det kan jag också hjälpa till med, läser en del programmeringskurser på distans och de är ganska enkla så jag får en hel del tid över
<scarleo> måste ha bevis för det jag har lärt mig på egen hand :)
 * christoffer pratar i telefon ...upptagen en sväng
<scarleo> ok
<christoffer> sådär nu är jag tillbaka scarleo
<scarleo> jag är här
<christoffer> Jag är en av få som har tidig läggdags och tidig uppstigning så det börjar bli dags för mig att sova. Men om du är intresserad av att spela in någon videoguide så är det bara att komma online på IRC
<christoffer> till helgen
<scarleo> ok, då gör jag så
<christoffer> Prel. 11:00 på lördag tänkte jag starta
<scarleo> ok, det blir bra
<christoffer> fram till 15:00 ungefär sedan ska jag iväg på andra projekt
<christoffer> Ha det bra!
<scarleo> du med, vi hörs
#ubuntu-se-mote 2012-02-02
<christoffer> Hej HakanS
<christoffer> Hur är det?
<HakanS> Håller på att natta barnen.
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> Verkar inte bli så mkt möte endå så.
<HakanS> Lite hysteriskt just nu.
<christoffer> ok
<HakanS> Här hemma, alltså ;)
<HakanS> Hur är det med dig då?
<christoffer> Jo det förstod jag =)
<christoffer> Jodå bara bra...den vecka är det mycket som ska hinnas med men då gäller det bara att planera lite mer i detalj så ordnar det sig
<christoffer> men känns konstigt när det är saker inplanerat från 06:15 till 20:00/21:00 varje dag
<christoffer> sedan blir det helt tomt i kalendern nästa vecka
<HakanS> Lite ojämn planering.
<christoffer> jo =)
<HakanS> Jag får be om ursäkt att jag inte var med på medlemsmöte. Det kom saker emellan.
<christoffer> Ingen fara
<christoffer> det är ju inte bara du som inte har varit här =)
<christoffer> Lite det jag känner att vi kanske inte behöver mötena föräns vi faktiskt har något ordentligt att diskutera?
<christoffer> Rent praktiska saker som att få tillgång till att fixa med hemsida eller forum kan man ju ta utanför mötestid
<HakanS> Jag tycker ändå att vi ska ha mötena. Inte minst som ett sätt att träffas.
<HakanS> Det behöver ju inte vara något som ska beslutas.
<christoffer> ledningsgruppsmötena håller jag med om att vi ska fortsätta med för det är vi som behöver kommer igång med några små/stora gemensamma projekt "över gränserna" mellan IRC, forum, hemsida osv
<christoffer> *komma
<christoffer> om sådan aktivitet kommer igång som fler engagerar sig i så tror jag att fler dyker upp på mötena
<christoffer> några gemensamma mål
<christoffer> så det inte är så luddigt vad vi i ledningsgruppen strävar efter....självklart vill vi att alla medlemmar ska visa vägen och starta nya projekt men detta händer inte just nu
<christoffer> så du behöver vi kickstarta gemenskapen på något sätt
<christoffer> *så då
 * christoffer skriver riktigt knasigt idag...tänker en sak...skriver en annan
<christoffer> Om du har tid så kanske vi ska starta skype?
<christoffer> eller annan VoIP
<HakanS> Ja, det kan nog behövas en nystart efter juluppehållet.
<HakanS> Jag har inte tillgång till skype just nu.
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> då fortsätter vi här =)
<HakanS> skupe-datorn är upptagen.
<christoffer> ingen fara
<christoffer> Dock är det svårt att sätta upp gemensamma mål i ledningsgruppen när det bara är vi 2
<christoffer> förresten du har ju väldigt mycket att göra nu
<christoffer> är det någon mer än dig som tar hand om hemsidan?
<christoffer> fick kommentar från en ny medlem igår att den verkligen behöver fixas till eftersom det var första intrycket som han/hon hade fått
<christoffer> och det var inte speciellt bra
<HakanS> Jo, jag har ju en del annat att göra. Startade på en högskolekurs i C++ igår.
<christoffer> jaha
<HakanS> Nej, det är bara jag som fixar med hemsidan.
<christoffer> ok
<HakanS> Jag är pinsamt medveten om att den inte ser bra ut.
<HakanS> Ska ta tag i det snarast.
<christoffer> Förresten är det något sagt om det rent tekniska kring val av Drupal?
<HakanS> Nej.
<christoffer> Det kanske är fler som har möjlighet att hjälpa till om något annat system används (wordpress, joomla)
<christoffer> men tidskrävande att byta
<HakanS> Vi har alltid haft det.
<christoffer> ok
<HakanS> Jo, det är nog en del jobb med att byta.
<christoffer> Tror du vi kan del våran kod med något versionshanteringssystem?
<christoffer> så kan fler arbeta med den och förbättra kanske
<christoffer> drupal är ju open source så själva grunden lär ju fungera lika stabilt iaf
<HakanS> Det är egentligen inget fel på drupal eller temat. Det är mest innehållet på förstasidan som brister.
<christoffer> Det är sant
<christoffer> men sidan känns som ett axplock av flera olika delar som inte riktigt fungerar ihop
<christoffer> känner jag
<christoffer> översta FOSS-nätet till exempel kanske ska tas bort eller flyttas till bättre plats?
<christoffer> är det nätverket igång fortfarande
<christoffer> det är ju kul att ha om det verkligen fungerar
<christoffer> men såg någon sida för några veckor sedan som hade tagit bort sin läkning
<christoffer> sedan skulle jag vilja fylla ut hela bredden med information
<christoffer> ...
<christoffer> men tillsist är det som du säger
<christoffer> egentligen är det bara innehållet som behöver fixas
<HakanS> Håller med om att foss-länkarna kan tas bort.
<christoffer> och små detaljer i designen
<HakanS> Jag ska sätta mig i helgen och titta på det.
<christoffer> Den största möjligheten till förbättring förutom själva innehållet är just att utnyttja mer utrymme
<christoffer> Skulle vara intressant att testa någon form av 3-kolumns layout
<christoffer> t.ex. längst till vänster alla nyheter/bloggar ...sedan två kolumner med twitter/rss och andra flöden kanske
<christoffer> lite annorlunda från de flesta andra sidor
<christoffer> jag det skulle vara sjysst men du ska inte tvinga dig till detta om du måste göra något annat
<christoffer> Jag kommer sitta mellan 11:00 och 15:00 på lördag ungefär och spela inte lite test-filmer
<christoffer> videoguider
<christoffer> samt större delen av söndagen
<HakanS> Angående bredden så är det en "standard" att ha 980 pixlar
<christoffer> standard inom Ubuntu?
<christoffer> http://freehtml5templates.com/downloads/free/wingtipjewels/
<christoffer> En sådan layout skulle vara nice
<christoffer> om man nyttjar hela bredden på en 1280 skärm
<christoffer> fast kanske fortfarande 1024 som är mer vanligt?
<HakanS> Jag tror det blir svårläst med så stor bredd. Dessutom blir det svårt med mindre skärmar. T.ex på surfplattor.
<christoffer> Nja, fast man behåller fortfarande själva "text" kolumnen vid ungefär 80 till 100 tecken bred...sedan är det sido spalterna som fyller ut med mer information
<christoffer> Men vi nöjer oss med två tillsvidare
<christoffer> så ska jag få igång med egna hemsida så kan jag visa mer praktiskt hur jag tänker mig det =)
<HakanS> 960 pixlar var det visst. http://960.gs/
<HakanS> Jag skulle behöva göra lite annat nu.
<christoffer> Ok
<christoffer> men då hörs vi kanske till helgen via IRC
<christoffer> du får ha det så bra
<HakanS> Jag hör av mig i helgen.
<HakanS> Ha det så bra.
<christoffer> Gör så!
<christoffer> detsamma
#ubuntu-se-mote 2012-02-05
<HakanS> Hej christoffer.
<christoffer> Hej HakanS
<HakanS> Hur är det idag?
<christoffer> Fullt upp dessvärre =/ ...tänkte spela in lite videoguider
<christoffer> men får se hur mkt jag hinner
<christoffer> har några "måsten" först ...främst saker att läsa igenom
<HakanS> Jag har grejat lite med hemsidan.
<HakanS> Vad tycker du?
<christoffer> Mycket bättre än tidigare
<christoffer> Ramarna runt menyn och runt bilden ovanför är de ändrade?
<christoffer> Känns betydligt mer stilrent nu
<HakanS> Nej, det är samma ramar. Har bara flyttat om dem lite.
<christoffer> ok Känns mycket mer stilrent ...så det är positivt =)
<HakanS> Ska se om jag kan få in lite grafiska element också.
<christoffer> Jag läste på lite mer om det där med 960px som bredd
<HakanS> VÃ¥r logga t.ex.
<christoffer> och det kan vara bra att utgå ifrån det
<christoffer> tillsvidare
<christoffer> finns varianter där bredden var flexibel men verkade vara mycket javascript för att få det att fungera
<HakanS> Ja, det är svårt att få en bra grafisk layout med flytande bredd.
<christoffer> Jag har några punkter som kan vara värt att fundera på
<christoffer> 1) Bilden som är högst upp
<christoffer> Vad tror du om att försöka fixa något som de har på följande sida
<christoffer> http://www.theseedcompany.org/
<christoffer> där 5 "top stories" visas om och om igen
<christoffer> Att ha den delen mer levande
<christoffer> 2) Separationen mellan olika nyheter (eller mellan olika blogginlägg/forumsposter)
<christoffer> Det är svårt att snabbt få en överblick om vart gränserna går mellan varje nyhet
<christoffer> kanske fetstil på titlarna hjälper
<christoffer> eller annan färg
<christoffer> 3) Menyn till vänster är ivägen känner jag.
<christoffer> Vad tror du om att t.ex. flytta "Om gemenskapen" som länk i slutet av "Vilka är vi?" stycket
<christoffer> Riktigt bra jobbat...nu är vi på god väg!
<HakanS> 1) Ska kika på det. Ubuntu.com hade en liknande bild tidigare, som visade vilka program som ingick, och vad man kunde göra i Ubuntu.
<HakanS> 2) Ska fixas.
<HakanS> 3) Jag funderar på att göra så att menyn och info-texten kan sättas "Av" eller "På" av tittaren.
<christoffer> (2) Det smidigaste tror jag nästa är att sätta en horizontal ruler mellan varje inlägg/nyhet ...sedan om det går göra hela nyheten som en länk till hela innehållet
<christoffer> och inte bara överskriften
<christoffer> Ja, det skulle kunna vara en variant
<christoffer> nya tittar får direkt se allting men de som har cachat en inställning får direkt se alla blogginlägg/nyheter
<christoffer> *nya tittare/besökare
<HakanS> Ska titta på det i veckan.
<HakanS> Nu ska jag snickra lister, sedan laga mat och därefter åka snowracer med barnen.
<HakanS> Vi hörs.
<christoffer> Härligt
<christoffer> det gör vi!
#ubuntu-se-mote 2014-01-27
<antec> o/
<fr33r1d3> Hallå alla...
<HakanS> Hej
<Osprey> Godafton!
<GunnarHj> Hejsan
<antec> hej
<morpa_> Goder afton.
<fr33r1d3> Klockan är över 20. Ska vi börja?
<morpa_> Yes, kör igång
<fr33r1d3> ok, mötet är igång.
<No1Viking> Hallå
<fr33r1d3> Vi har väl ingen uppskriven dagordning idag. Frippe brukar ordna sånt utan att man behöver tänka på det, men nu vet jag inte var han hållit hus...
<fr33r1d3> Men vi kör väl på som vanligt.. =)
<GunnarHj> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-se/715/detail/
<fr33r1d3> Ska vi starta med en handuppräckning för att se vilka som är närvarande?
<fr33r1d3> kanon Gunnar. =)
<Rune-K> Rune , här.
<fr33r1d3> o/
<morpa_> här!
<GunnarHj> o/ Gunnar Hjalmarsson
<Osprey> Magnus Ewert o/
<antec> o/
<HakanS> o/
<fr33r1d3> andol?
<fr33r1d3> Hund?
<No1Viking> Michael Hamberg, åhörare utan rösträtt då jag inte äe med i LoCot på Launchpad.
<Hund> fr33r1d3, japp
<fr33r1d3> Bra..
<fr33r1d3> val av ordförande. Förslag?
<GunnarHj> sittande
<HakanS> fr33r1d3:
<fr33r1d3> ok, ingen emot?
<morpa_> fr33r1d3
<antec> +1
<fr33r1d3> Sekreterare då?
<HakanS> GunnarHj
<antec> +1
<GunnarHj> Där fick jag för att jag lekte ordningsman. ;-)
<GunnarHj> Men ok.
<fr33r1d3> haha.. NÃ¥t emot det G?
<morpa_> +1
<morpa_> :)
<GunnarHj> Jag tar det. Kör vidare.
<fr33r1d3> Ok, protokoll från senaste mötet:
<fr33r1d3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te29/Protokoll
<fr33r1d3> Har alla läst det och tycker det stämmer?
<GunnarHj> Inget att invända.
<antec> +1
<fr33r1d3> ok, bra
<morpa_> Stämmer - mötet som nämns blev också av om än lite senare än det som nämns
<fr33r1d3> Mötet om översättningarna?
<fr33r1d3> Det var ett givande möte.
<fr33r1d3> Vi har en punkt om att vi testade att öppna upp Cafeavdelningen.
<fr33r1d3> Hur tycker ni det fungerat?
<antec> +1
<Rune-K> Nyhetsavdelningen kom inte med...
<fr33r1d3> Nä, det blev lite fel först,men är allt som det ska nu?
<Rune-K> Det tvivlar jag på.
<fr33r1d3> Men det mesta av Cafe-avdelningen är väl öppen nu ?
<antec> Jag tycker det ser bra ut!
<Rune-K> Jo!
<morpa_> Jag tycker att det är bra, Ubuntu ska ju vara transparent o öppet o så även forumet. Om Nyhetsdelen inte kom med borde den väl upp också.
<GunnarHj> +1
<antec> +1
<fr33r1d3> Det är väl inget av det nu-öppnade som inte fungerat tillfredställande ?
<fr33r1d3> ny-
<Rune-K> Vad jag vet så finns det inte mer pinsamheter i Caféet än i avdelningenen Forum.
<fr33r1d3> ok, ska vi köra vidare som det är?
<HakanS> Jag tycker att vi fortsätter att ha det öppet.
<GunnarHj> me too
<Rune-K> Plus Nyhetsavdelningen förstås
<Osprey> +1, Vi kör vidare...
<antec> +1
<fr33r1d3> Tyckar alla att vi ska öppna även nyhetsavd?
<Rune-K> +1
<GunnarHj> +1
<Osprey> +1, Det låter bra med en nyhetsavdelning, så ja
<antec> +1 det låter bra!
<fr33r1d3> ok, då kör vi på det.
<fr33r1d3> Nästa punkt?
<fr33r1d3> Ubuntu i skolor. Den har jag inte koll på.. Gunnar?
<GunnarHj> Det var ju något jag tog upp förra gången.
<GunnarHj> Det var ett par konkreta saker som nämndes, och jag åtog mig att kolla upp Edubuntu. Här en *liten* rapport om det:
<GunnarHj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Marknadsforing/SkolProjekt
<Osprey> Jag gjorde en grundlig undersökning av Linux i kommuner för några år sedan och de är mycket väl medvetna om möjligheterna...
<GunnarHj> Osprey: Intressant. Det var ingen på förra mötet som visste.
<Osprey> När det gäller skolor så tror jag att lärarna bromsar det hela lite, hur ska vi göra för att kunna göra det lättare för dem..?
<GunnarHj> Kanske erbjuda installationshjälp och support?
<Osprey> GunnarHj: Vi kan höras av senare och prata vidare om det, jag har massor av material! :)
<GunnarHj> Osprey: Gärna.
<fr33r1d3> Den stora bromsklossen är nog att lärarna känner de måste lära sig nåt nytt.
<morpa__> Intressant - är Edubuntu översatt förresten?
<Osprey> Installationshjälp och support är en bit, men VI har inte kapacitet för det...
<GunnarHj> Osprey: Det borde kunna medföra inkomster. :)
<Rune-K> Jag vill bara flika in SkoleLinux som finns på danska och norska, det är med debian så intresset kanske minskar då, det finns med en server, tunna klienter med mera. Adress > http://www.skolelinux.org/documentation
<Osprey> Lärarna måste lära sig något nytt och de måste dessutom lära sig (lite) mer än eleverna...
<GunnarHj> Osprey: Åtminstone försöka hänga med eleverna...
<GunnarHj> Rune-K: Tack för input!
<Osprey> GunnarHj: Javisst finns där väldigt stora möjligheter, tillräckligt för att det skulle kunna vara en affärsidé...
<GunnarHj> Osprey: Ja, det är en tanke som poppade upp i mitt huvud.
<fr33r1d3> För vilken ålder är edubuntu anpassat?
<morpa__> Göteborg och Östersunds kommuner  nyligen röstat fram att man ska använda öppen källkod. Där borde skolan ingå. Kanske kan ni som tittar närmare på det se vad de har gjort/gör
<fr33r1d3> Kollar lite snabbt på skolelinux, det stog nått om ålder 2-10 år.
<Osprey> Svenska kommuner kan imponerande mycket om Öppen källkod...
<GunnarHj> Apparna som kommer med Edubuntu finns för olika åldersgrupper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/AppGuide
<Osprey> Jag kan bygga vidare på min gamla undersökning och GunnarHj får gärna delta också...
<morpa__> Här är motionen Göteborg antog, över hela det politiska spektrat http://www5.goteborg.se/prod/Intraservice/Namndhandlingar/SamrumPortal.nsf/FD5E2E4396BB049DC1257B1300425C80/$File/Handling_2013_nr_32.pdf?OpenElement
<Osprey> Tackar morpa__ kvällens läsning är räddad... :)
<GunnarHj> Kul med alla idéer. Skall vi stanna där för nu, och så kan jag och Osprey pratas vid.
<fr33r1d3> Skulle vara intressant om Osprey och Gunnar slog sig ihop och spånade vidare på detta.
<Osprey> Tycker också det vore intressant, vi kör på det tycker jag.
<fr33r1d3> ok, ni kan ju titta på det ihop. Så går vi vidare...
<fr33r1d3> Avstämning med projektgrupperna..
<fr33r1d3> Översättningsgruppen har ju fått en riktigt bra fart nu..
<fr33r1d3> Efter mötet vi hade om det.
<fr33r1d3> morpa är det väl som jobbar på hårt där?
<No1Viking> Jag har kallat till uppföljningsmöte
<No1Viking> Kommande söndag kl 13, tror jag det var
<fr33r1d3> Såg det. Bra för att kolla att alla jobbar åt samma håll.
<morpa> No1Viking: Bra. Förra irc-mötet ses kort här
<No1Viking> Står i kallelsen vad syftet med mötet är
<morpa> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=58471
<No1Viking> SÃ¥g det, morpa
<No1Viking> Bra jobbat
<fr33r1d3> Hur går det med marknadsföringsgruppen då?
<No1Viking> Väldigt produktivt och bra teamwork!
<fr33r1d3> Frippe brukar ha lite där, men han är ju borta nu.
<morpa> Det som i korthet var bra från förra mötet var att vi bestämde hur vi ville jobba, att vi uppdaterat wikin, och att vi använt forumet för granskningar
<morpa> Där var sammanställningen om hur https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTranslation
<fr33r1d3> Vi pratade ju om att kontakta DatorMagazin för ett eventuellt sammarbete, för att synas lite där.
<No1Viking> fr33r1d3: KAn du sprida ordet om mötet på mailinglistan?
<GunnarHj> Jag prövade på att granska ett par av morpas översättningar, och tycker modellen verkar funka bra.
<fr33r1d3> Jag har mailat dom, men inte fått svar än.
<morpa> Tack där både GunnarHj och Osprey som granskat
<fr33r1d3> No1Viking: ?
<morpa> Ja, Vi kan diskutera mer översättningar på mötet No1Viking kallat till
<No1Viking> fr33r1d3: Översättningsmötet
<fr33r1d3> No1Viking: Det fixar vi =)
<No1Viking> Bra!
<No1Viking> Tack
<No1Viking> Då är jag nöjd och drar mig tillbaka
<No1Viking> :)
<No1Viking> Tack för visat intresse! ;)
<fr33r1d3> marknadsföringen.... Såg ni vad jag skrev om Datormagazin?
<fr33r1d3> Jag har kontaktat dom ,men inte fått något svar än.
<morpa> BRA, vem pratade du med - Killen som har linuxsidorna?
<fr33r1d3> jag mailade Patrik Hermansson, som är ansvarig för Linuxdelen.
<GunnarHj> fr33r1d3: Värt att hänga på.
<Rune-K> De som läser datormagazin lär redan känna till Linux, jag tror att man mer borde satsa på att komma med i lokaltidningen! Det är dock inget jag själv befattar mej med.
<fr33r1d3> ULUG (uppsala) hade väl med en artikel i UNT?
<morpa> Nej
<morpa> 2:)
<fr33r1d3> ok
<morpa> Det ledde till en fika med S
<morpa> och att vi ska prata Foss med dem "efter valet" på deras inbjudan
<morpa> vi får se, men vi ska naturligtvis ligga på
<morpa> vi=ulug
<fr33r1d3> Jag har planer på att sparka fart på Usergroupen här i Örebrotrakten igen. Kanske få ihop en artikel om det...
<fr33r1d3> bra
<fr33r1d3> Hemsidan då?
<morpa> +1 - ja, det borde ju finnas många som vill träffas o hacka  o så, populärt med devdays o allt
<GunnarHj> morpa: Vad var det som ledde till en fika? (för protokollet)
<morpa> Sedan har vi ju också pratat om att dra ihop träff till 14.04, men det ligger ju längre fram
<morpa> Det ser jag som marknadsföring
<morpa> även om det är ganska internt, så bidrar det till att hålla intresset upp
<antec> Jag tror ändå att DMZ är en bra tidning just nu då det kan finnas många som inte riktigt känner till Ubuntu och den support som finns här på svenska som ett hjälpmedel för dom som vill fortsätta använda sina äldre datorer fast med Ubuntu eller någon annan Linux dist på i stället, kan vara en bra ögonöppnare för många som inte vet vad dom ska göra med sina gamla Xp datorer
<fr33r1d3> De är ju rätt inriktade på ubuntu i sina artiklar, kan vara bra att visa att vi finns
<Osprey> +1 Håller med antec där...
<fr33r1d3> Vi har ju länge pratat om att piffa till hemsidan lite. Få den mer enhetlig och kanske lite mer inbjudande.. Vet inte om det händer så mycket där direkt?
<HakanS> Det händer inget på den fronten
<HakanS> Ska ta tag i detta inom en månad.
<Hund> Jag känner en duktig webutvecklare.
<fr33r1d3> LÃ¥ter bra det. =)
<Hund> Han har jobbat med SOS Barnbyar, Handelsbanken och mig. :P
<Hund> bl.a
<fr33r1d3> Är han sugen på lite idiellt arbete?
<Hund> Han vägrar ta emot betalning av mig.
<HakanS> LÃ¥ter bra.
<fr33r1d3> Låter ännu bättre.
<morpa> Hund: Låter fint om han skulle vilja fixa. Gillar han Ubuntu/linux så borde han väl tycka det verkar skoj
<fr33r1d3> Du kan väl kolla med honom om han har lust att kolla på det?
<Hund> morpa, Han kör UBuntu på någon burk.
<Hund> fr33r1d3, Redan gjort det.
<fr33r1d3> kanon. Vi kan ju höra om han har nåt förslag och så..
<fr33r1d3> Nästa punkt:  "Den ständiga kritiken"...
<fr33r1d3> Det har ju varit ganska kritiskt på forumet...
<fr33r1d3> Det är mycket åsikter på modereringen och så..
<fr33r1d3> Är det nåt mer det klagas på förutom det?
<Osprey> Jag tror att det vore väldigt bra om vi kunde få köra igång en granskningsaktivitet kring det...
<morpa> Moderering, och styrningen. Det är väl 2 saker som kommer upp hela tiden vad jag sett
<Osprey> För att hitta var det egentligen brister och vad vi ska kunna göra för att komma ifrån allt småbråk...
<Osprey> Ja modereringen är ett av de grundläggande problemen i sammanhanget, där måste vi se på regler och genomförande och så...
<morpa> Ja, det känns som att mycket energi läggs på allt utom Ubuntu och att föra forumet framåt
<Hund> Sannerligen.
<antec> +1 jag tycker det låter som en utmärkt idé Osprey
<HakanS> Jag tror att det är bra att titta över forumregler och moderering.
<GunnarHj> Jag har följt forumet i några veckor bara, och har redan börjat tröttna på de där negativa kommentarerna. Tycker Ospreys förslag låter vettigt.
<fr33r1d3> Osprey: Hur lägger vi upp det arbetet?
<Hund> Dom som orkar driva forumet borde få göra det hur dom vill. Jag tänker inte engagera mig något mer på forumet iaf.
<morpa> GunnarHj: Jag med.
<HakanS> Reglerna skapades när  forumet var Locot
<fr33r1d3> Men det är bara forumet som inte fungerar?
<Osprey> Hur exakt vi ska lägga upp det får vi prata om, först tänkte jag starta en tråd för att se vilka som vill vara med och sedan bildar vi utifrån det en arbetsgrupp/diskussionsgrupp...
<GunnarHj> Med risk för att trampa snett, är det väl bra att en tråd om att diskutera forummodereing är 'sanktionerad' här?
<Rune-K> GunnarHj: Det är förstås nödvändigt!
<antec> +1
<Osprey> Det är ju i forumet det yttrar sig och en diskussion av detta måste ju vara förankrat här, annars blir det bara ännu en "bråktråd" för säkerligen kommer det att uttryckas en del "känslor" där...
<Osprey> Vi måste liksom gå till botten med detta så att vi kan skapa en grund att stå på som alla är överens om och känner som rimlig...
<GunnarHj> Osprey: Bra om de känsloyttringarna kan samlas i den tråden. ;-)
<Rune-K> Känslor :) Som moderator räknar man till tio innan man modererar, helt enkelt!
<Hund> Osprey, Du borde bli tilldelad en roll om du inte redan har en.
<Osprey> Ja känsloyttringar etc. ska ju samlas i en tråd eller avdelning, frågan är om det ska vara synligt utåt.?
<GunnarHj> Osprey: Just den tråden kanske motiverar ett undantag från öppenhetsprincipen.
<Rune-K> Det är nog bra att det är synligt utåt, då kanske vi slipper de värsta glåporden...
<Osprey> Nej, jag har ingen officiell roll på forumet, men det får jag ju genom att köra det här... förutom att jag inte får någon titel eller så alltså... :)
<GunnarHj> Rune-K: Det är förstås en poäng.
<Osprey> +1 Rune.K har en klar poäng där!
<No1Viking> Debattdelen då?
<No1Viking> Kanske är vetigt att använda den?
<Osprey> Gunnar Hj: Ja den tråden måste ha egna villkor och eftersom bl.a modereringen ska diskuteras där, så får den givetvis inte modereras av en moderator...
<antec> +1
<No1Viking> I stället för att skapa hjulet på nytt, menar jag
<morpa> Så hur gå vidare rent konkret - En ny forumtråd som Osprey delvis ansvarar för där förslag på moderering och (eventuellt) ny forumregler tas fram.?
<Osprey> +1 till Micke: Debattdelen kan vara bra, för då syns det inte utåt, samtidigt som alla medlemmar kan se det...
<fr33r1d3> LÃ¥ter bra tycker jag.
<antec> +1 låter bra tycker även jag
<GunnarHj> Finns det någon moderator-kandidat redan nu?
<fr33r1d3> Vi kan väl öppna en sådan tråd på prov. Blir det bara pajkastning av det hela avbryter vi och har ett nytt möte om hur vi ska göra?
<Osprey> Jag har föreslagit att TL/TC ska moderera...
<HakanS> LÃ¥ter bra
<Rune-K> Jag kan moderera, jag har inga som helst behov av att moderera för egen vinnings skull.
<GunnarHj> fr33r1d3: Ställer du upp?
<Osprey> En sak jag har funderat på är om vi ska köra det i en tråd, eller om vi ska köra det i en "avdelning" med en separat tråd för varje fråga...
<Rune-K> En tråd för varje fråga låter väldigt bra!
<No1Viking> Separat tråd för varje fråga, gissar jag är bäst
<fr33r1d3> Jag kan tänka mig att ställa upp. Problemet med TL/TC är väl att jag tror inte Frippe är på forumet så ofta. Fasar för att det kan bli krig i tråden, och det blir då tungt att moderera själv.. Men vi kan testa. =)
<Osprey> Rune,K: Du är väl medveten om att du inte både kan moderera och delta fullt ut i diskussionerna i tråden... ;)
<antec> avdelning tycker jag med separat tråd för varje fråga tycker jag
<No1Viking> fr33r1d3 och Rune-K då kanske?
<GunnarHj> Osprey: Jag är orolig för att en särskild avdelning kan göra att det här får på tok för stora proportioner, och tar kraft på bekostnad av sådant som är viktigare.
<No1Viking> GunnarHj: Poäng där
<Rune-K> Jag avstår gärna från all diskussion!
<morpa> Jag ska avsluta mötet för min del idag, läser sammanfattning sedan. Kul att ALLA varit kreativa och framåt idag. Det är så här vi ska jobba,.. ses.
<fr33r1d3> ok, ses morpa. o/
<HakanS> fr33r1d3: Blir det krig i tråden är det lika bra att avsluta diskuterandet.
<Osprey> GunnarHj: Jag tror inte att det får några stora proportioner, jag är både pragmatiker och en vän av snabba puckar... och målet är att komma fram till något på c:a en månad...
<Rune-K> Som jag ser det, så behövs en ny avdelning där enbart Osprey har rätt att skapa nya trådar.
<GunnarHj> Osprey: Ok, jag litar på att du hanterar det klokt. ;-)
<GunnarHj> Rune-K: +1
<fr33r1d3> Ska vi köra på det?
<Osprey> Jag startar en ny tråd i Debatt ikväll så kan vi prata mer om formerna, det behöver vi inte komma fram till någon slutsats om här och nu... :)
<Rune-K> +1
<HakanS> +1
<GunnarHj> +1
<antec> +1
<fr33r1d3> +1
<fr33r1d3> Ok, Det var alla punkter.. Nån som har nåt mer?
<HakanS> En fråga!
<Rune-K> Rune.K var upptaget, är det fler som heter Rune??? :)
<fr33r1d3> HÃ¥kan?
<HakanS> Blir det slut på "klagomålen" i forumet under tiden vi tittar på regler och modereringen?
<fr33r1d3> Bra fråga, Vore bra om alla la energin på att komma på en bra lösning i stället nu.
<GunnarHj> HakanS: Låt oss hoppas. Mer kan vi väl inte göra...
<fr33r1d3> (Kanske dags för tillfällig banning för bråk under tiden vi jobar på en lösning) ;-)
<fr33r1d3> Jag hade hoppats på att få reda på lite hur det går med certifieringen av Locot . Men vi får ta det när Frippe är med...
<GunnarHj> HakanS: Tycker förresten att du verkar göra ett kanonjobb som moderator givet förutsättningarna.
<Osprey> Det är nog även till viss del en fråga som hänger på att modereringen funkar bra under tiden...
<fr33r1d3> Vi har ju haft uppe tidigare om utbildning i Launchpad i Linköping...
<No1Viking> Följ instruktionerna, som man gjort de senaste dagarna så kommer det att gå fint!
<fr33r1d3> Jag har en liten ide...
<HakanS> Osprey: Jag tänkte på klagomål a' la "gammalt groll"
<fr33r1d3> Vad sägs om att göra ett litet månadsbrev om vad som händer inom Linux/Ubuntu/Öppen källkod, som man skickar ut på epostlistan??
<Osprey> HakanS: Nej klagomål utifrån gammalt groll får inte förekomma under tiden, inte från någon som samtidigt vill vara med i debatten och diskutera framtiden...
<GunnarHj> fr33r1d3: Vem är 'man'? ;-)
<fr33r1d3> Nån som vill hålla på med det. =)
<GunnarHj> fr33r1d3: Förutom det frågetecknet är idén bra. Borde också publiceras på hemsidan.
<fr33r1d3> Jag kan vara ansvarig för det
<No1Viking> LÅter som ett TC jobb
<GunnarHj> fr33r1d3: Jättebra!
<fr33r1d3> Jag kan spåna vidare på det..
<fr33r1d3> Nån som har nåt mer idag?
<Rune-K> Det är om någon IRC-räv kan förklara varför Rune.K är upptaget.
<GunnarHj> Rune-K: Går det överhuvudtaget att inkludera en punkt?
<Rune-K> Så är det nog!
<GunnarHj> Kör på RuneK ;-)
<Rune-K> Nä, nu får det bli Rune-K :)
<fr33r1d3> Nåt mer, eller ska vi avsluta mötet?
<Rune-K> Jag är nöjd!
<Osprey> Allt sagt för min del...
<GunnarHj> Inget mer här. Konstruktivt möte!
<antec> jag är också nöjd :)
<fr33r1d3> Låter bra... Nytt möte om ca 1 månad då...
<fr33r1d3> Dagens möte slut..
<fr33r1d3> Bra jobbat gubbar.
<HakanS> detsamma
<GunnarHj> Slut för er del ja... Nu skall jag fixa ett protokoll också. ;-)
<HakanS> GunnarHj: Det räcker att det är klart i morgon bitti ;-)
<GunnarHj> HakanS: Tack för det. ;-)
#ubuntu-se-mote 2014-02-02
<No1Viking> Hej
<No1Viking> Ganska få deltagare ....
<No1Viking> Vi väntar i några minuter
<JoWa> Hej. Ja, inte minst morpa saknas.
<No1Viking> Precis
<JoWa> Vilken teckenkodning använder din IRC-klient? Inte UTF-8, att döma av att å och ä visas som � hos mig.
<No1Viking> Ska kolla
<No1Viking> Återkommer
<No1Viking> Nu kanske det är bättre?
<JoWa> Japp!
<No1Viking> Brfa
<No1Viking> Jaja... synd att de andra inte kunde komma
<JoWa> Xchat?
<No1Viking> Ja
<No1Viking> Roligare med xchat än webblösningen som freechat har
<JoWa> Jag använder CIRC.
<No1Viking> CIRC som slänger ut dig?
<JoWa> Verkar så. :P
<No1Viking> Ok
<JoWa> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bebigdkelppomhhjaaianniiifjbgocn
<No1Viking> Jaha... vad ska vi prata om då?
<No1Viking> Jag får anta att det viktigaste att få översatt är väl installationsprocessen?
<JoWa> Jag har inte varit så engagerad i översättande, så jag kom främst för att lyssna.
<No1Viking> Åh, ok
<No1Viking> Kanske du vill börja?
<No1Viking> Inte mycket att lyssna på, känns det som
<No1Viking> Lägger ner det här för nu.
<JoWa> Ja. Tack för initiativet. :)
<No1Viking> Så lite så! :)
<No1Viking> Ha det bäst!
<No1Viking> byby
<JoWa> Tack. Ha de‘!
<morpa_> Hej, sen till mötet pga annat. Försöker hoppa med. Vad diskuterar ni?
<JoWa> No1Viking lämnade kl. 13:14:20.
<GunnarHj> Hade ni något möte?
<JoWa> Vi hälsade bara…
<morpa_> Aha. Kom ni fram till något idag?
<GunnarHj> Eller hann det inte börja?
<JoWa> Det var vara Micke och jag här.
<JoWa> bara
<GunnarHj> Då tror jag vi förstår. ;-)
<GunnarHj> JoWa: Fast ändå inte ... Vet du varför Micke lämnade, eller försvann han bara?
<morpa_> Synd.
<morpa_> Skrev förslag på nytt möte i tråden.
<JoWa> 13:13:20 No1Viking  Lägger ner det här för nu.
<GunnarHj> morpa_: Kan vi byta ett par ord utanför mötet sas?
<morpa_> Ok, har PM:at No1Viking om förfrågan av nytt möte, samt lite agendaförslag
<morpa_> Jag återgår till annat:)
